# iBook modem problems..



## mustangzach (Jul 11, 2008)

okay, I've got an iBook G3 500MHz. I'm running OS X Tiger on it (and fyi, it runs quite speedily for a 10 year old Mac) and OS 9.2.2. When I try to connect to the internet via modem in Tiger, it just acts like it's gonna connect and just says "There's an incorrect PPP option set". When I reboot in 9.2.2, it connects just fine. The connection settings are exactly the same in both operating systems. Oh, and with OS X the system does not even attempt to look for a dial tone.


Is there something I'm doing wrong or should I say heck with it all and reinstall OS X?

Thanks in advance.


-Zach


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you open the system preferences under OS X, click on the networking pane and then select the modem. Click on the advanced button and you will see where you can adjust things like the PPP. You should have a button/tab that says Modem. In those settings you should be able to tell it to wait for a dial tone from a pull down setting.


----------



## mustangzach (Jul 11, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> When you open the system preferences under OS X, click on the networking pane and then select the modem. Click on the advanced button and you will see where you can adjust things like the PPP. You should have a button/tab that says Modem. In those settings you should be able to tell it to wait for a dial tone from a pull down setting.


haha no. first of all, read the post. It doesn't even attempt to check for a dial tone. That error message just pops up every time I click connect.

Obviously no one here will probably be able to fix this issue, I'll just do a reinstall and see if that works.

Thank you.

-Zach


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I read it. First thing is to make sure that the Mac is looking for a dial tone, as you can set it up to not look for one. A reinstall is unnessary, as I'm sure that delelting the netowrking pref pane preference file will fix this. Once deleted, you can open the netowrking pref pane and reenter in the PPP info and it should work. Another question to ask is if it has ever worked in 10.4.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

(@ mustangzach, I'm assuming you mean dial-up modem and not DSL Modem which is PPPoE)

what happened right before you starting having this issue? 

1 Reset PRAM and PMU
2 I would make sure all your software is up-to-date by running software update
3 I would try connecting in another admin user
4 Delete \Library\Preferences\SystemConfiguration folder, Reboot, Create a New network Location, reboot again, and setup your network settings.
5 After that I would back up data and archive and install preserving users and network settings...


----------

